# Low Tech, Natural Light Only.



## Stickleback (15 Jun 2010)

Hi Guys

Due to the positioning of my tank I get a lot of natural light. That played havoc with my high tech setup.

I have now gone low tech, natural light only and it seems to be working well, although it has only been a month.

It gets 3 hours of direct sunlight in the early morning and then ambient light for the rest of the day. Since making the change most of the algae has disappeared but plants are still doing well, except the ones that are now in a much shadier position.

Just wondering if anyone here has done this and what their experiences were?

Many Thanks.

R


----------



## Brenmuk (16 Jun 2010)

Apparently Diana Walstead had extra south facing windows built in her house to get more of her fish tanks exposed to the sun. Providing you don't end up with nutrient limitations then I suspect your plants will love the 3 hrs of sunlight  8) .

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Stickleback (16 Jun 2010)

It was Tropica substrate that I put in there but the tank is a year and a half old now so not sure what state it is in.

I am relying on dosing using the perameters Tom Barr recomends for low tech. 

Makes it very hard to estimate the WPG equivilent though. But like you said indoor plants love a bit of sunlight, especially the morning sun, so finger crossed.

R


----------

